# anyone done stand up?



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

theres a stand up comedy night around my way and i am thinking of doing a set. I have talked to the compare dude a few times about it, and hes convinced me that i will be fine up there. I'd be nervous as fuck!!!! but not scared 

has anyone got up and done this???? I told the compare that i dont have much material, but he said i am definitely funny, and reckons it'll be fine.

fuck, i am terrified. Please, please please, i want to do it but has anyone who has done this got some advice??????


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 27, 2008)

Not me but it has always interested me as ive wondered how the fuck they do this! watching al murray's stand up atm on paramount.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 27, 2008)

You've really surpassed yourself this time.

Just believe in yourself up there... can you do that?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2008)

any chance of some sample material we can gawp at?



i'd do comedy but unfortunatly my two areas of  expertise are  computing and anime  so  the crowd would have to be fairly specialist...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not me but it has always interested me as ive wondered how the fuck they do this! watching al murray's stand up atm on paramount.



lol. i love making people laugh and really enjoy it. there is no other reason to be put on earth really 

not sure of the kind of sketch i would do, i cant get up and give some speech. I could only improvise on the spot i think, asking questions to the audience maybe????


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> any chance of some sample material we can gawp at?
> 
> 
> 
> i'd do comedy but unfortunatly my two areas of  expertise are  computing and anime  so  the crowd would have to be fairly specialist...



well you are extremely funny shippy. i dunno, i do voices and 'sounds' impressions, and singing, but i would prefer to pick out members of the audience and ask them questions i think!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 27, 2008)

How would asking the audience questions be funny?

Take lots of drugs and do an impression of Amy Winehouse. 

Or ask madz, I think it's her sort of thing.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> You've really surpassed yourself this time.
> 
> Just believe in yourself up there... can you do that?



am very shy purves....very much, but i believe in myself yeh, and have no shame whatsoever.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

moomoo said:


> How would asking the audience questions be funny?
> 
> Take lots of drugs and do an impression of Amy Winehouse.
> 
> Or ask madz, I think it's her sort of thing.



i can do her no probs moomoo, shes one of my 'impressions' 

i am not a wellspring of bill hicks wit, and therefore not an intellectual comeddian, more of an impressionist, just trying to find a 'niche' for it yes.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2008)

GO CHEESY!!!


----------



## chriswill (Jan 27, 2008)

The compare is trying to shag you.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

chriswill said:


> The compare is trying to shag you.



nah, he isnt, i promise u. I talked to him for a while, i DID tell him some of my jokes and he really did laugh. i also took the absolute piss out of him, in a 'sparring' session. He said that he honestly thinks i'd be good up there, and he is a cocky bastard but not a cunt, if you get me. he asked me to go to one of the evenings, watch and then 'just get up there!'


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> any chance of some sample material we can gawp at?



yes.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 27, 2008)

chriswill said:


> The compare is trying to shag you.




Oh I dunno.

Perhaps Cheesy is funny irl.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oh I dunno.
> 
> Perhaps Cheesy is funny irl.



thanks hun, i am

according to people who meet me.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 27, 2008)

PM madz, she's funny - she'll give you some pointers.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

moomoo said:


> PM madz, she's funny - she'll give you some pointers.



madz is brilliant - is she a comediane also?


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 27, 2008)

Doesn't Miss Giggles do stand up?


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 27, 2008)

She does yes.

I've always been captivated by stand up.  I consider myself a funny enough person, seem to be able to make people laugh but to stand there and deliver funny stories like that?  No way.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think being funny is the prerequisite for being a good standup. I think you have to be sick in the soul to do it well.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 27, 2008)

The only time a comedian has made me laugh till I cried was Joe Pasquale in a pantomime a couple of years ago. 

Genius.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

if i got up and did stand up, i am so shy right now, but i do think i could make people laugh. i dont mind the knocks at all, because i'm a 'face puller' caricaturist kind of erm, 'performer' if you could call it that. I dont see why, if i can make a gang of 10 friends and their mates who i never met before crease up in stitches why i cant do the same for a tough, alpha male and their spouses kinda audience, which would be my ultimate target!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 27, 2008)

if i fuck up i can just sing, surely???


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 28, 2008)

Baby father was a stand up comic when I met him, and was briefly successful in Australia. It is really really hard and a few times I watched him drying up on stage- very painful

Good luck to you, but if I were you I would practice on a group of mates that will give you honest feed back...also don't do it coked up as it will just be you that thinks you are funny!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2008)

Thing is most stand ups these days talk about the same thing..like 'oh women do this while men do that'..try not to go into that area unless you're desperate. cause its been done to death.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 28, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I don't think being funny is the prerequisite for being a good standup. I think you have to be sick in the soul to do it well.




I went out with someone who does stand-up a little while ago.  I was much funnier than him IRL.  I think he saved it for on stage.  Actually most of that wasn't much funny, probably why he seemed more interested in getting me to help him than interested in me per se.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Good luck to you, but if I were you I would practice on a group of mates that will give you honest feed back...also *don't do it coked up *as it will just be you that thinks you are funny!



no definitely not! 

i will practise on mates, i have already been practising quite a bit, some of my impressions mainly, and singing mainly


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 28, 2008)

And where you doing it Cheesy.  We could send some urbs down.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

Papingo said:


> And where you doing it Cheesy.  We could send some urbs down.



thanks darling....a bit shy about that just yet....but will let you know


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jan 28, 2008)

nnng..


----------



## scifisam (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> if i got up and did stand up, i am so shy right now, but i do think i could make people laugh. i dont mind the knocks at all, because i'm a 'face puller' caricaturist kind of erm, 'performer' if you could call it that. I dont see why, if i can make a gang of 10 friends and their mates who i never met before crease up in stitches why i cant do the same for a tough, alpha male and their spouses kinda audience, which would be my ultimate target!



I have three friends who are professional stand-up comedians (though only one makes a decent living from it), and several who do it now and then. They all say it's completely different to making your mates (and even their mates) laugh. Don't approach it that way. 

I reckon you could succeed, though. Most comedians completely mess up their first gig - so, if you don't, if you get a couple of laughs, consider it a huge success. 

Good luck! And, yes, tell us where it is - even if it means you get hecklers, that would just be extra opportunities for you to be funny.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 28, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I went out with someone who does stand-up a little while ago.  I was much funnier than him IRL.  I think he saved it for on stage.  Actually most of that wasn't much funny, probably why he seemed more interested in getting me to help him than interested in me per se.



One of my friends (not one of the comedians mentioned before) is a magician who includes lots of jokes in his routine. It was most disconerting, when I said something funny, to see him get his little notebook out and write it down. 

(I am much funnier IRL than on this board. I'd have to be, really!)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

scifisam said:


> I have three friends who are professional stand-up comedians (though only one makes a decent living from it), and several who do it now and then. They all say it's completely different to making your mates (and even their mates) laugh. Don't approach it that way.
> 
> I reckon you could succeed, though. Most comedians completely mess up their first gig - so, if you don't, if you get a couple of laughs, consider it a huge success.
> 
> Good luck! And, yes, tell us where it is - even if it means you get hecklers, that would just be extra opportunities for you to be funny.



oh i will mess it up, i will mess up spectacularly and go down in a floatilla of beer and taunts.


hecklers are arite tho. i would love to hear their taunts, their shouts, andd invite them up the stage with me, or maybe _seduce_ them, in an astonishing surprise from the stage where i stand. see how they respond.  on their knees begging for mercy my friend. BRING IT ON!!


----------



## paolo (Jan 28, 2008)

You need to prepare some stuff. Even the best would struggle to wing it 100%.

If you do a tryout spot and think you want to do another (central London), let me know. A friend of mine runs a night.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Thinsg is cheesy, I don't find you particualrly funny on the boards. You say you make your friends laugh - what sort of thing do you do that makes them laugh?

Let's have a sneak preview of some of your material


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> or maybe _seduce_ them, in an astonishing surprise from the stage where i stand. see how they respond. on their knees begging for mercy my friend. BRING IT ON!!


 
I think you might have a slightly skewed idea about how these things work.

Where can we get tickets?


----------



## selamlar (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Where can we get tickets?



Yep.  I for one would pay good money to see this.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2008)

have made people laugh when i've done poetry gigs but it was the bits they were supposed to laugh at and it is a great feeling when you hear people laughing at something you have said to make them laugh, terrifying standing up there for the first time, and trying not to speak too quickly and garble your lines,  good luck to ya!!


----------



## Epico (Jan 28, 2008)

Being funny with your mates is a completely different kettle of fish than being funny on stage to an audience of staring, expectant strangers.

If you don't go up there with material prepared, you're a complete moron.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Epico said:


> If you don't go up there with material prepared, you're a complete moron.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Epico said:


> Being funny with your mates is a completely different kettle of fish than being funny on stage to an audience of staring, expectant strangers.
> 
> If you don't go up there with material prepared, you're a complete moron.




aye, you need to prepare for a gig like that - can't imagine improv working on your first comedy gig


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 28, 2008)

scifisam said:


> One of my friends (not one of the comedians mentioned before) is a magician who includes lots of jokes in his routine. It was most disconerting, when I said something funny, to see him get his little notebook out and write it down.
> 
> (I am much funnier IRL than on this board. I'd have to be, really!)




  Same here.  I typed that last night and thought  how many people are going to read that with scornfully raised eyebrows.   Important to note that I said funnier than him, not funny.      Though obviously in real life I'm fabulously funny,   it just doesn't seem to come across on the boards.......


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2008)

scifisam said:


> One of my friends (not one of the comedians mentioned before) is a magician who includes lots of jokes in his routine. It was most disconerting, when I said something funny, to see him get his little notebook out and write it down.
> 
> (I am much funnier IRL than on this board. I'd have to be, really!)



actually, i have written down phrases i have overheard to use in poetry


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2008)

I’ve thought about getting into comedy for a long time, but stand up…..like Bluey said it’s a different league, you’ve got to be on the ball and you cant change the flow of a joke midway through or scrap it altogether cos you’ve realised its shit when you are halfway through saying it. So I think I’d be better at writing. I’ve had people in stitches loads of times but that’s usually because they are a certain sort of person – if you are serious about this remember you are going to be performing to a wide range of personalities – if your friends are all a bit wacky and get your sort of humour it doesn’t mean everyone else will.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Just to add (because this thread has annoyed me ) - people see good comedians and think it's easy. It's not. Even the people who seem to be doing freestyle, freeflow stuff are following a structure. It may be an inbuilt instinct with the people who are good at it or maybe they've studied it or maybe they're actually working to a  loose script but it's not as easy as they make it look. They'll almost always have an 'act' to fall back on if they dry as well. Humour has a rhythm, if you haven't got that you're fucked.

They've also developed a character, whether it's an extension of their own character or something they've created. They'll have developed a style as well - it'll be observtional, character based, storytelling, whatever. The vast majority of comics don't just get up on stage and ramble, they have a stock of material if not a finely honed act. Dealing with hecklers is rarely off the cuff either, there'll be a backlog of experience, one liners and retorts that a good comic will have built up over time. 

I'd urge anyone who thinks they're funny to get up on stage at the first opportunity and try it.  

I've seen people do very well just getting up, taking the mike and telling a string of jokes one after the other - had people laughing like drains-  but they were 8 yrs old and it was at Butlins.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Though obviously in real life I'm fabulously funny,   it just doesn't seem to come across on the boards.......



Well, you are obviously not the only one who must be funnier in real life than on the boards.................


----------



## Jim Williams (Jan 28, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I’ve thought about getting into comedy for a long time, but stand up…..like Bluey said it’s a different league, you’ve got to be on the ball and you cant change the flow of a joke midway through or scrap it altogether cos you’ve realised its shit when you are halfway through saying it. So I think I’d be better at writing. I’ve had people in stitches loads of times but that’s usually because they are a certain sort of person – if you are serious about this remember you are going to be performing to a wide range of personalities – if your friends are all a bit wacky and get your sort of humour it doesn’t mean everyone else will.



Quite so. We've all made our friends laugh but they've had plenty of time to get used to us and our nuances.

The thought of standing in front of a crowd scares the hairs off me.

I'd much rather stick to the writing also.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Well, you are obviously not the only one who must be funnier in real life than on the boards.................


 
I'm the other way round


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> I'd urge anyone who thinks they're funny to get up on stage at the first opportunity and try it.





*Stands up*

*Starts telling joke*

*Forgets punchline*

*Sits down*


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> I'm the other way round




Yeah, I know.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Yeah, I know.


I've considered trying to contact all the people who witnessed my last performance just so I can apologise. I was truly appalling


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Thinsg is cheesy, I don't find you particualrly funny on the boards. You say you make your friends laugh - what sort of thing do you do that makes them laugh?
> 
> Let's have a sneak preview of some of your material



impressions.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> impressions.


impressions


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> impressions.




*Claps*

"Do madz, do madz"


----------



## Epico (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you thought this through at all?

Are you going to specialise in that line of comedy that leave your audience feeling uncomfortable and cringy? Like The Office. Because thats what I reckon its going to feel like out there.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

Epico said:


> Have you thought this through at all?



not much. i would do before doing it though.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Epico said:


> Have you thought this through at all?
> 
> Are you going to specialise in that line of comedy that leave your audience feeling uncomfortable and cringy? Like The Office. Because thats what I reckon its going to feel like out there.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


>



ouch madz! ouch, ouch ouch!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

I did it a couple of times but it was horrible and I was shit. My thinking was that everyone had told me playing live (in a band) was terrifying and I would shit myself, being quite a shy fella I was surprised to find it was nothing of the sort. So when I got to thinking I might try a bit of comedy I brushed off the 'you will be terrified and 'it's the worst' type comments. 

Anyway, I was wrong, it is the worst. I still roll onto the floor in a ball sucking my thumb and shaking at the memory.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesy, what would seriously worry me about this idea is that you get quite aggressive and abusive if someone 'heckles' you on the boards.  I reckon you'd end up glassing someone if they did it while you were performing.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I did it a couple of times but it was horrible and I was shit. My thinking was that everyone had told me playing live (in a band) was terrifying and I would shit myself, being quite a shy fella I was surprised to find it was nothing of the sort. So when I got to thinking I might try a bit of comedy I brushed off the 'you will be terrified and 'it's the worst' type comments.
> 
> Anyway, I was wrong, it is the worst. I still roll onto the floor in a ball sucking my thumb and shaking at the memory.



fair play man for doing it though. respect to ya.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Anyway, I was wrong, it is the worst. I still roll onto the floor in a ball sucking my thumb and shaking at the memory.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> ouch madz! ouch, ouch ouch!


 
Is that one of your impressions?


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I did it a couple of times but it was horrible and I was shit. My thinking was that everyone had told me playing live (in a band) was terrifying and I would shit myself, being quite a shy fella I was surprised to find it was nothing of the sort.


 
Difference being that I assume you know how to play your guitar  Would you get up on stage and busk playing an instrument you didn't know how to play?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 28, 2008)

i think doing standup is probably fairly easy isn't it?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Cheesy, what would seriously worry me about this idea is that you get quite aggressive and abusive if someone 'heckles' you on the boards.  I reckon you'd end up glassing someone if they did it while you were performing.



you neednt 'seriously worry' about anything. digging for nowt there dude


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i think doing standup is probably fairly easy isn't it?


Piece of piss


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Is that one of your impressions?



Shush, I'm working out what it is................

Someone standing on lego perhaps?


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> you neednt 'seriously worry' about anything. digging for nowt there dude


Pete Docherty!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i think doing standup is probably fairly easy isn't it?



its hard work i reckon, very hard. espesh if ye got folks like madz in the audience


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

and moomoo


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> you neednt 'seriously worry' about anything. digging for nowt there dude



'digging'? 

I just hope you can handle rejection is all I'm saying, 'dude'.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> its hard work i reckon, very hard. espesh if ye got folks like madz in the audience


Why's that?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 28, 2008)

I've thought about giving it a shot from time to time. There's a pub off tott court road with a tiny room upstairs that used to do it - would have been a fairly easy place to start. I'd never try it out in a big venue with stage etc - I've seen people dying onstage and you're always suprised not to hear of their suicide afterwards....

Madzone I think it's strange to judge whether cheesy would be good at it by what she posts on here. Since you've done some yourself you should know that performance can completely change how funny something is/isn't. Having said that - it's worth remembering that *most* people are shit at stand-up, so statistically speaking it's likely that she will be...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Difference being that I assume you know how to play your guitar  Would you get up on stage and busk playing an instrument you didn't know how to play?



Have you seen us? 


Anyway I thought I did know how to tell jokes.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Madzone I think it's strange to judge whether cheesy would be good at it by what she posts on here. Since you've done some yourself you should know that performance can completely change how funny something is/isn't. Having said that - it's worth remembering that *most* people are shit at stand-up, so statistically speaking it's likely that she will be...




theres yer answer madz!


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> I've thought about giving it a shot from time to time. There's a pub off tott court road with a tiny room upstairs that used to do it - would have been a fairly easy place to start. I'd never try it out in a big venue with stage etc - I've seen people dying onstage and you're always suprised not to hear of their suicide afterwards....
> 
> Madzone I think it's strange to judge whether cheesy would be good at it by what she posts on here. Since you've done some yourself you should know that performance can completely change how funny something is/isn't. Having said that - it's worth remembering that *most* people are shit at stand-up, so statistically speaking it's likely that she will be...


 
Fair enough but there are people all over urban who are naturally funny. I find them a constant source of hilarity and I'm in awe of them. If cheesy is funny in real life she does a fucking good job of hiding it here.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

I dunno, this thread has made me laugh, I think you should do it Cheesy.  And get it taped so we can judge for ourselves.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> theres yer answer madz!


What, that you'll be shite?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 28, 2008)

i would be better at hypnotism i think


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I dunno, this thread has made me laugh, I think you should do it Cheesy. And get it taped so we can judge for ourselves.


 
I _definitely_ think she should do it


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd pay, ooh, let me think...... up to £1 to watch madz be funny.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'd pay, ooh, let me think...... up to £1 to watch madz be funny.


Keep yer money love, you can have it for free 

I wouldn't ask for a penny right now. I haven't been funny in ages. Even Ground Elder sends me PM's to complain about how unfunny I am lately


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Keep yer money love, you can have it for free
> 
> I wouldn't ask for a penny right now. I haven't been funny in ages. Even Ground Elder sends me PM's to complain about how unfunny I am lately



I still think you are 'funny'.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> I _definitely_ think she should do it




ouch!!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> What, that you'll be shite?



ouch!!! these are very strange and unencouraging posts from a comedienne innit urbans??


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I still think you are 'funny'.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Fair enough but there are people all over urban who are naturally funny. I find them a constant source of hilarity and I'm in awe of them. If cheesy is funny in real life she does a fucking good job of hiding it here.


But I've met a few of urban's more amusing posters and discovered them to be not nearly so funny in real life. Imo written and performed humour are almost different artforms that require different skills/gifts.

Having said that, I think impressions are a rubbish form of humour, so I won't be holding out high hopes for cheesy's performances...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Pete Docherty!!




tbh, just saying that should get a laugh


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> ouch!!! these are very strange and unencouraging posts from a comedienne innit urbans??


 
Why should I encourage you to do something I think you'll be shit at? 

I'm not actively trying to discourage you anyway - I think you should try it. Who knows, you may be the next Little Miss Jocelyn.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> ouch!!!



That was definitely an impression of you falling off the sofa, right?


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> But I've met a few of urban's more amusing posters and discovered them to be not nearly so funny in real life. Imo written and performed humour are almost different artforms that require different skills/gifts.
> 
> Having said that, I think impressions are a rubbish form of humour, so I won't be holding out high hopes for cheesy's performances...


 
But how likely is it that someone who isn't in the least bit funny on the baords suddenly discovers a hdidden talent for comedic timing, rhythm and observational retelling just by dint of standing in front of an audience? I can see it the other way round but tbh it's pretty unlilkley to ever happen this way round


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm leaving the thread now.  I've run out of jokes. 



*exits stage left, dodging bottles*


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm leaving the thread now.  I've run out of jokes.



there were jokes?  


*goes back through thread with fine tooth comb*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2008)

Tell us a joke Cheesy, go on.


----------



## Epico (Jan 28, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Madzone I think it's strange to judge whether cheesy would be good at it by what she posts on here. Since you've done some yourself you should know that performance can completely change how funny something is/isn't. Having said that - it's worth remembering that *most* people are shit at stand-up, so statistically speaking it's likely that she will be...



You are right, we can't judge cheesy on her potential funniness - regardless of how someone appears on the internet, she might be fantastic. 

Her tone has changed throughout this thread, but my cynicism was born out of her flippant attitude towards it. 'Oh, I'll just get up there - do a few impressions and sing a song'. 

I'd just stress that before she took to the stage, to work though everything meticulously, and even then it might not work - but at you gave it a good crack at that.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 28, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i would be better at hypnotism i think


 
I might try that sawing-a-lady-in-half thing. Can't be too tricky and always gets a round of applause. I've got a saw, too.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Epico said:


> You are right, we can't judge cheesy on her potential funniness - regardless of how someone appears on the internet, she might be fantastic.


 
You disagreeing with me?


----------



## Epico (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah i am 

You could be the dourest person on the internet, and the dullest bastard in the pub - and still be fantastic on stage.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Epico said:


> Yeah i am


 
Very brave now you're not round ere no more incha? 



> You could be the dourest person on the internet, and the dullest bastard in the pub - and still be fantastic on stage.


 
Only with someone elses script.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2008)

I only smell funny, and that's not enough to get a laugh on stage.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Very brave now you're not round ere no more incha?
> 
> 
> 
> Only with someone elses script.



Cos you make the rules about WHATS FUNNY AND WHATS NOT!!! around here innit madz!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I only smell funny, and that's not enough to get a laugh on stage.




Oh, I dunno.............................


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> Cos you make the rules about WHATS FUNNY AND WHATS NOT around here innit madz!


I think you're hilarious


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> I think you're hilarious



why were you getting the humpy with me earlier then??? cos you might dig a grave for yourself with pomposity perhaps??

let and let live madz. its arite given how generous i am feeling today, i forgive you!


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> why were you getting the humpy with me earlier then???



Someone stole my log in 



> cos you might dig a grave for yourself with pomposity perhaps??
> 
> let and let live madz. its arite given how generous i am feeling today, i forgive you!


Thank fuck for that. I was worried for a while that I'd upset you


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Someone stole my log in
> 
> 
> Thank fuck for that. I was worried for a while that I'd upset you





(((((madzone)))))


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> (((((madzone)))))


Thanks hun, that was a close one


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Thanks hun, that was a close one




Yeah, thought I was going to have to rush down to Cornwall to console you.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2008)

i think if you do go on the stage cheesy, you'll need to be prepared for drunken hecklers, and telling them to fuck off ain't going to work, i remember going to see a comedy act with a couple of mates with northern irish accents (about 15 years ago) they heckled him, and he took the piss out of their accents - at the time, the phrase "we know here you live" delivered in a northern irish accent, was a lot more intimidating that it would be today, now it's all sorted out there he lost it, practically ran off the stage, didn't collect his money and literally ran out of the pub, the manager tried to stop him, offered a refund to my mates who thought the whole thing was hilarious - 

you need a thick skin to get through a comedy act, or the ability to put a heckler down, in a humorous way which will get everyone laughing at them, and at you for being funny  

and i would think that as comedy is still pretty male dominated, you'll need to work that bit harder to get the audience on your side as a woman, as men with beer in them, might not be that liberal if you know what i mean


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 28, 2008)

PM me.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck - if you've the balls to do it I imagine it'd be totally liberating experience.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 28, 2008)

Epico said:


> Have you thought this through at all?
> 
> Are you going to specialise in that line of comedy that leave your audience feeling uncomfortable and cringy? Like The Office. Because thats what I reckon its going to feel like out there.



Oh, I saw someone who did that! At least that's what I reckon.  I spent several months afterwards trying to convince my ex that he was doing some Kaufman-esque anti-humour.  

He came on stage wearing a flowery 70s dress and a long brown wig, carrying a guitar.  That was probably his highpoint.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> PM me.



okay sweetie


----------



## Dan U (Jan 28, 2008)

where/when

i love a good car crash or a good stand up

either way it will be funny.

i think the 'open mic' sessions at the start of comedy nights i have been to have been about 80/20 shit/funny


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

In all seriousness i kind of agree with yetman, in terms of, maybe my humour is funny to my friends, as it is _very_ abstract, but then again, when i do 'normal' simple gags, such as my Pavarotti jokes or gurning faces on, everyone laughs, especially strangers, and they are tickled laughing and then  I laugh along with them, and then we all fall into hysterics do a HIGH FIVE! And so on.

I would like to try improvised comedy maybe instead with a group of actors or something, because my personality is centred upon gags and I love a good sparring match with someone who is maybe my opposite. if they are a serious person, i will be a chaotic prangster, or if they are a chaotic prangster, i can do serious.l You istening madz, yup yup!

It might now come across to some on urban, because y’know I am a bit of a schizophrenic kinda character (not person),  and more like a wuzzle, a lovable wuzzle


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 28, 2008)

serious idea..consider taking an evening class in standup( i know city lit offers it)to build up yr material

tho if yr thick skinned just do an open mic..there is no rule saying you have to have a background in performing, tho some people getting up there will have acting/performance backgrounds

i dont follow the comedy scene, im sure people on here do..maybe certain nights would be more receptive to the sort of thing you do,check out a variety of comedy clubs,the more developing comedians you see the better really..research it!

...or just stick with the club you go to already to since you are chummy with the compere and seem to be quite confident..do u find the acts there good at the open mike? or dreadful?..is it a case of.."i can definately do better?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

BEARBOT said:


> serious idea..consider taking an evening class in standup( i know city lit offers it)to build up yr material




That sounds like a great way to meet a lot of people who think they are pretty funny.


----------



## mattie (Jan 28, 2008)

Does a best man speech count?

I didn't think I could pull off sincere, and it turned out I couldn't pull off funny either.  I got upstaged by the groom's dad.  He brought props, for Christ's sake.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> In all seriousness i kind of agree with yetman, in terms of, maybe my humour is funny to my friends, as it is _very_ abstract, but then again, when i do 'normal' simple gags, such as my Pavarotti jokes or gurning faces on, everyone laughs, especially strangers, and they are tickled laughing and then I laugh along with them, and then we all fall into hysterics do a HIGH FIVE! And so on.


That sounds like such fun. Does it ever involve balloons?


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> That sounds like such fun. Does it ever involve balloons?





Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are we on again?  I've not finished getting my make up done!


----------



## cesare (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are we on again?  I've not finished getting my make up done!



No. It'll be fine if you don't.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are we on again? I've not finished getting my make up done!


 
*sigh*

amateurs


----------



## moomoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesy, I've got the answer to your success! 


Madz, we could be Cheesy's warm up act.*

That way she could only succeed as anyone would look funny compared to us. 





* For a small cut of the profits of course..................


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> That sounds like such fun. Does it ever involve balloons?



Cheesy as a female Malcolm Hardee?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> That sounds like such fun. Does it ever involve balloons?



madz, i am literally, no, LITERALLY, hyperventillating with your wit here!!!! 

tips,  i beg of you, no....i am shaking here.....tips, tips.

<falls on floor and begs>

please!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> madz, i am literally, no, LITERALLY, hyperventillating with your wit here!!!!



No, srsly.

Will there be balloons?


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> madz, i am literally, no, LITERALLY, hyperventillating with your wit here!!!!
> 
> tips, i beg of you, no....i am shaking here.....tips, tips.
> 
> ...


Get up. Everyone can see your knickers


----------



## Wookey (Jan 29, 2008)

I've done 10 minutes on-stage with Johnny Vegas and by all accounts I was the funniest person up there.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> Get up. Everyone can see your knickers



lol, ur naughty madz, and that made me giggle!  that was very good missus!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wookey said:


> I've done 10 minutes on-stage with Johnny Vegas and by all accounts I was the funniest person up there.



http://www.virginmedia.com/microsites/movies/slideshow/simpsons-extras/img_8.jpg


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2008)

Wookey said:


> I've done 10 minutes on-stage with Johnny Vegas and by all accounts I was the funniest person up there.



Tbf - Vegas is unreliable but I've seen him be brilliant.

Very long time ago, mind . .


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> That sounds like such fun. Does it ever involve balloons?



This makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 29, 2008)

8ball said:


> Tbf - Vegas is unreliable but I've seen him be brilliant.
> 
> Very long time ago, mind . .



He can be hit and miss, but when he hits it's magic. He hit the night I went on stage. (I wasn't paid or anything, he got into a playful conversation with me at the front of the room and liked my attitude, and asked me up to play on his clay wheel while he writhed around on the floor as the 'Daddy'...I thought 'I'm not being upstaged here, no way...' so I modelled what can only be described as a huge clay cock, which I then ejaculated all over the front of the audience....)

We spoke afterwards, I didn't have the heart to tell him I was supposed to be reviewing him for a newspaper - I got that memory blindness you get from too much adrenalin and had to be reminded what had happened....Jesus wept...


----------



## Wookey (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> http://www.virginmedia.com/microsites/movies/slideshow/simpsons-extras/img_8.jpg



Would that I were as funny as he.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Would that I were as funny as he.


But are you as....cutting?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2008)

Wookey said:


> . . .  so I modelled what can only be described as a huge clay cock, which I then ejaculated all over the front of the audience....)





Class act, indeed - wish I'd seen that.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> But are you as....cutting?



I don't do cutting, really. I do hyper-real and dangerous slapstick Vaudeville for the 21st Century - kinda like Richard Pryor in his face-burning period.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 29, 2008)

8ball said:


> Class act, indeed - wish I'd seen that.



So do I. I tell you summat, what a fucking rush!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wookey said:


> I I do hyper-real and dangerous slapstick Vaudeville for the 21st Century



Translate to: a clay cock ejaculating on the audience.....

Sounds more Dada-esque to me.....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wookey said:


> So do I. I tell you summat, what a fucking rush!



You know what's a rush? Having an audience clapping and cheering for you. I can see how that could become a really seductive and dangerous drug.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You know what's a rush? Having an audience clapping and cheering for you. I can see how that could become a really seductive and dangerous drug.



I've only had it as part of a band - not all just for me - but it's definitely a buzz.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

8ball said:


> I've only had it as part of a band - not all just for me - but it's definitely a buzz.



I've  only ever had it just for me once, but when it happened, all of a sudden, everything was right.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> . . . all of a sudden, everything was right.



You know what - people say exactly the same thing, in exactly the same words about heroin.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

8ball said:


> You know what - people say exactly the same thing, in exactly the same words about heroin.



Yeah.


----------



## xenon (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> no definitely not!
> 
> i will practise on mates, i have already been practising quite a bit, some of my impressions mainly, and singing mainly



Why don't you film yourself first and stick it on Youtube. Hone the routine a bit before going live. And of course provide link for us.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to live with this guy at Uni, we didn't get on...


----------



## fogbat (Jan 29, 2008)

chazegee said:


> I used to live with this guy at Uni, we didn't get on...



Was it you who shoved the fencepost up his arse? It seems firmly lodged.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 29, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Was it you who shoved the fencepost up his arse? It seems firmly lodged.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 29, 2008)

there is a bloke in the albert, who I am sure posts on here (he seems the type) who is convinced that I am a stand up comedian.  i have tried to tell him that I am not but it doesnt seem to work.

obviously i am lots funnier irl than on here.

cheesypoof i think you should speak to isvicthere? and get a spot at an offline night.  nice gentle crowd.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 29, 2008)

8ball said:


> Tbf - Vegas is unreliable but I've seen him be brilliant.
> 
> Very long time ago, mind . .



Well all have our off days, love.


----------



## foo (Jan 29, 2008)

cheesy - as someone else says, ask isvicthere, he does stand-up irrc.

moomoo - are you madz' echo?

or are you going all out for a 'funny' double act?


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

foo said:


> cheesy - as someone else says, ask isvicthere, he does stand-up irrc.
> 
> moomoo - are you madz' echo?
> 
> or are you going all out for a 'funny' double act?


 
She's my straight man


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

foo said:


> cheesy - as someone else says, ask isvicthere, he does stand-up irrc.
> 
> moomoo - are you madz' echo?
> 
> or are you going all out for a 'funny' double act?





Do you mean 'funny' as in 'peculiar'?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

foo said:


> cheesy - as someone else says, ask isvicthere, he does stand-up irrc.
> 
> moomoo - are you madz' echo?
> 
> or are you going all out for a 'funny' double act?



moomoo and madz - they're facking hilarious innit???  Even the names are like a duo. With two-for-the-price-is-one kinda humour!  

Thank you for the tips from everyone else x


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> moomoo and madz - they're facking hilarious innit??? Even the names are like a duo. With two-for-the-price-is-one kinda humour!
> 
> Thank you for the tips from everyone else x



I've given you tips as well - you've chosen not to see them


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Do you mean 'funny' as in 'peculiar'?



'fraid so 

dont worry though! madz will be back soon so you can:


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> I've given you tips as well - you've chosen not to see them




you have been about as helpful as snowfall in summer.

sorry to break it to ya this way!


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> you have been about as helpful as snowfall in summer.
> 
> sorry to break it to ya this way!


Why would a snowfall in summer be 'unhelpful'?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> Why would a snowfall in summer be 'unhelpful'?



dunno. I just found your snideyness very, erm, _offputting _and rather pompous earlier in the thread. 

and saying stand up is a piece of piss makes you sound arrogant.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

if you wish to apologise for your arrogance however, thats cool with me!


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> dunno. I just found your snideyness very, erm, _offputting _and rather pompous earlier in the thread.


 
Was the snowfall in summer thing supposed to be funny?   I wasn't being 'snidey' (god, that's such a teenage word) I was making the point that stand up isn't easy and unless you intend to spend quite a bit of time developing an act you're likely to fall flat on your ass in front of an audience. But hey - if you want to stand in front of an audience and do impressions who can stop you? 



> and saying stand up is a piece of piss makes you sound arrogant.


I was being sarcastic - a lot of things seem to go straight over the top of your head, don't they?


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> if you wish to apologise for your arrogance however, thats cool with me!




fucking idiot


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2008)

*gets comfy*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe you dudes should forget about comedy, and just try out for WWE wrestling or something.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't do pulling hair, johnny


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> Was the snowfall in summer thing supposed to be funny?   I wasn't being 'snidey' (god, that's such a teenage word) I was making the point that stand up isn't easy and unless you intend to spend quite a bit of time developing an act you're likely to fall flat on your ass in front of an audience. But hey - if you want to stand in front of an audience and do impressions who can stop you? ?



now we are getting somewhere.




madzone said:


> I was being sarcastic - a lot of things seem to go straight over the top of your head, don't they?



it was twinged with a _hint _of snideyness, but you have redeemed yerself now, so thats okay


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> I don't do pulling hair, johnny



Cheesy should know better than to mess with someone who's been doing without for a bit.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> fucking idiot



thats arrogant.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Cheesy should know better than to mess with someone who's been doing without for a bit.


You mean sex? I'm not doing without


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually- its a bit early for red wine.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Melinda said:


> *gets comfy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Actually- its a bit early for red wine.
> 
> http://images.jupiterimages.com/common/detail/44/05/23360544.jpg




Is it?    That's a shame.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Snidey sense is tingling.


----------



## veracity (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> now we are getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure you're going to be able to deal with hecklers? If you find madzone pompous and snidey how on earth are you going to deal with live dissent?

FWIW I think the testing out your material on youtube from earlier in the thread is a  pretty good idea. Not only can you really plan out your act properly but you can get some feedback on it before you even get up on the stage.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> You mean sex? I'm not doing without



anyways.....enuff of all that. it doesnt matter 

back to the comedy...do people think its harder for women than men? i bet it is!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> now we are getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> but you have redeemed yerself now, so thats okay



Lovely.  Is everyone friends now?


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Snidey sense is tingling.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 29, 2008)

moomoo;7034063][QUOTE=Melinda said:


> *gets comfy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like wine anyway,  but strawberries are packed with anti-oxidants you know.  nom nom.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Lovely.  Is everyone friends now?



course we are moomoo


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

veracity said:


> Are you sure you're going to be able to deal with hecklers? If you find madzone pompous and snidey how on earth are you going to deal with live dissent?


 

Innit.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> anyways.....enuff of all that. it doesnt matter


 
I wasn't talking to you


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I don't like wine anyway,  but strawberries are packed with anti-oxidants you know.  nom nom.



I'm allergic to them.


----------



## cesare (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> course we are moomoo



Funny sort of 'friends' you have there


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> I wasn't talking to you



That sentence look like you intended to include 'bitch', at the end, but didn't.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

cesare said:


> Funny sort of 'friends' you have there



That's it cesare, come and do a bit of stirring.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wtf? The pitted prune I'm eating, has a pit in it.

That's what I get for buying No Name.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> In all seriousness i kind of agree with yetman, in terms of, maybe my humour is funny to my friends, as it is _very_ abstract, but then again, when i do 'normal' simple gags, such as my Pavarotti jokes or gurning faces on, everyone laughs, especially strangers, and they are tickled laughing and then  I laugh along with them, and then we all fall into hysterics do a HIGH FIVE! And so on.
> 
> I would like to try improvised comedy maybe instead with a group of actors or something, because my personality is centred upon gags and I love a good sparring match with someone who is maybe my opposite. if they are a serious person, i will be a chaotic prangster, or if they are a chaotic prangster, i can do serious.l You istening madz, yup yup!
> 
> It might now come across to some on urban, because y’know I am a bit of a schizophrenic kinda character (not person),  and more like a wuzzle, a lovable wuzzle



i posted this last night, and to be honest, I'm not sure my humour would suit a wide audience. 

on the other hand, i love comedy nights and would definitely go and watch a load of comedians perform to just learn from them, and see what happens.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That sentence look like you intended to include 'bitch', at the end, but didn't.


Cheesy can do her impressions and you can do your mind reading act. Proper urban troupe we've got already


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> Cheesy can do her impressions and you can do your mind reading act. Proper urban troupe we've got already




And you can do that thing with the cigar and the ping pong balls.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> i posted this last night, and to be honest, I'm not sure my humour would suit a wide audience.


 
What humour's that then?


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> And you can do that thing with the cigar and the ping pong balls.


 
They won't let me light the cigar indoors anymore


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> i posted this last night, and to be honest, I'm not sure my humour would suit a wide audience.
> 
> on the other hand, i love comedy nights and would definitely go and watch a load of comedians perform to just learn from them, and see what happens.




That would probably be your best plan tbh, you can get a gauge of what works and what doesn't.  Personally, I think impressionists aren't that funny (I find them very boring in the main) but you may get ideas about other things which you may not have previously thought of. 



Did any of that make sense?  I seem to have forgotten how to speak English..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Wtf? The pitted prune I'm eating, has a pit in it.
> 
> That's what I get for buying No Name.





It's what you get for eating prunes. Horrid things.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> It's what you get for eating prunes. Horrid things.



I've just eaten about ten. I like them, they're the moist kind, although I seem to be breaking out into a sweat. I think it's the sugar.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I like them, they're the moist kind



Fnar...........


*Snigger*


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> Cheesy can do her impressions and you can do your mind reading act. Proper urban troupe we've got already



Mind readers are known as "mentalists" in the business.


----------



## selamlar (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> if you wish to apologise for your arrogance however, thats cool with me!









Argh!  Sense of irony overloading! Danger, Danger!


----------



## selamlar (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I've just eaten about ten. I like them, they're the moist kind, although I seem to be breaking out into a sweat. I think it's the sugar.



If you eat many more of them, you're going to be breaking out in something.

<ducks>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Fnar...........
> 
> 
> *Snigger*



"Moist.........*prune*"


See: I made moomoo laugh!


----------



## Epico (Jan 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> I wasn't talking to you





Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That sentence look like you intended to include 'bitch', at the end, but didn't.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> "Moist.........*prune*"
> 
> 
> See: I made moomoo laugh!



You should be on the stage Mr Canuck...........


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> You should be on the stage Mr Canuck...........




So should we moomoo, with you as my puppet.....  secret


----------



## senny dreadful (Jan 29, 2008)

I find impressionists deeply boring too, I'm afraid- it's really the kind of humour that was "in" a couple of decades ago and now it's just tedious. I still get irritated when I see Rory Bremner on Mock the Week- unfunny knobend.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Papingo said:


> So should we moomoo, with you as my puppet.....  secret



Yeah, but you're not sticking your hand up my bum!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jan 29, 2008)

senny dreadful said:


> I find impressionists deeply boring too, I'm afraid- it's really the kind of humour that was "in" a couple of decades ago and now it's just tedious. I still get irritated when I see Rory Bremner on Mock the Week- unfunny knobend.



He's a tedious twunt indeed.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 30, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> anyways.....enuff of all that. it doesnt matter
> 
> back to the comedy...do people think its harder for women than men? i bet it is!



Not heard of Jo Brand or Victoria Wood, then?


----------



## selamlar (Jan 31, 2008)

Linda Smith ftw


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Not heard of Jo Brand or Victoria Wood, then?


Is that your argument?


----------



## foo (Jan 31, 2008)

or....

are men funnier than women? 

why are there so many more male comedians than female?


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 31, 2008)

foo said:


> or....
> 
> are men funnier than women?
> 
> why are there so many more male comedians than female?



I've always got the impression from interviews I've read with women in comedy that as well as the general sexism that means there's less women in the 'arts' generally, the lairy, pissed-up nature of the comedy circuit, especially open mic nights and slots for people starting out, is so testosterone-heavy, it quite reasonably puts women off


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I've always got the impression from interviews I've read with women in comedy that as well as the general sexism that means there's less women in the 'arts' generally, the lairy, pissed-up nature of the comedy circuit, especially open mic nights and slots for people starting out, is so testosterone-heavy, it quite reasonably puts women off


I thinik it goes deeper than that myself - funny women are percieved as quite threatening.
It's not seen as a feminine trait is it?


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> I thinik it goes deeper than that myself - funny women are percieved as quite threatening.



But that can be part of the same thing, pissed up blokes heckling women because of a feeling of discomfort... To succeed on that circuit, women seem to need *to be even funnier*, even more Teflon-coated, to survive

Admittedly, this doesn't explain how Jenny Eclair ever got a second gig, but there ya go


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> But that can be part of the same thing, pissed up blokes heckling women because of a feeling of discomfort... To succeed on that circuit, women seem to need *to be even funnier*, even more Teflon-coated, to survive


Agreed - it used to aggravate me that a large percentage of women doing stand up in the 'early' days were making jokes at their own expense but I guess it was a way to get people to accept them as funny 



> Admittedly, this doesn't explain how Jenny Eclair ever got a second gig, but there ya go


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> Agreed - it used to aggravate me that a large percentage of women doing stand up in the 'early' days were making jokes at their own expense but I guess it was a way to get people to accept them as funny



Ever hear Rodney Dangerfield's routine?


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Ever hear Rodney Dangerfield's routine?


Don't think so


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> Don't think so



How about any of the 'fat' male comedians, whose routines are based on self mocking of their physical appearance?


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> How about any of the 'fat' male comedians, whose routines are based on self mocking of their physical appearance?


You're missing my point. It seemed that the ONLY way women could get into comedy was by self deprecation.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 31, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> How about any of the 'fat' male comedians, whose routines are based on self mocking of their physical appearance?



I once saw that bloke off of Everybody loves Ray doing stand-up. He mocked his weight: said that when friends come round and ask if he'd been climbing stairs because he was sweating a lot and he'd say – no I was peeling an orange.  

I think Paula Poundstone can be pretty funny, Sarah Silverman's standup is better than her sketch show which is well hit and miss.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> You're missing my point. It seemed that the ONLY way women could get into comedy was by self deprecation.



I know: I don't agree. There are women who don't/didn't slag themselves, just as some did. Ellen Degeneres, Sandra Bernhard, Ricky Lake, Rosie O'Donnell, Roseanne Barr come to mind immediately.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> You're missing my point. It seemed that the ONLY way women could get into comedy was by self deprecation.



Joyce Grenfell? The template for many a female British stand up since 1990?


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I know: I don't agree. There are women who don't/didn't slag themselves, just as some did. Ellen Degeneres, Sandra Bernhard, Ricky Lake, Rosie O'Donnell, Roseanne Barr come to mind immediately.


British?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> British?



I think they're american, but they are women. Up to now, you just said women, not british women.


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Joyce Grenfell? The template for many a female British stand up since 1990?


Was she? I can see that with Victoria Wood but not many of the ones who started to appear in the 80's.  I don't see Joyce Grenfell as being a template for typical stand up - more sort of sketch show/cabaret type thing.


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I think they're american, but they are women. Up to now, you just said women, not british women.


I'm specifically talking about when women were starting to appear on the comedy circuit in the UK in the 80's.

That do ya?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> Was she? I can see that with Victoria Wood but not many of the ones who started to appear in the 80's.  I don't see Joyce Grenfell as being a template for typical stand up - more sort of sketch show/cabaret type thing.



In the early to mid 90's, I witnessed plenty of woman stand ups who had taken their cue from Grenfell. I know, I was performing in those clubs.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> I'm specifically talking about when women were starting to appear on the comedy circuit in the UK in the 80's.
> 
> That do ya?



You didn't say so, but now that you have, I'll bow out, because I know nothing about female british comedians in the 80s. Maybe the emergence of british female comedians was somehow totally different from how they emerged elsewhere.


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> In the early to mid 90's, I witnessed plenty of woman stand ups who had taken their cue from Grenfell. I know, I was performing in those clubs.


 

I don't disbelieve you  I've just never thought of Grenfell as a template for typical female 'stand up'.


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You didn't say so, but now that you have, I'll bow out, because I know nothing about female british comedians in the 80s. Maybe the emergence of british female comedians was somehow totally different from how they emerged elsewhere.


Probly something to do with our British repression


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> I don't disbelieve you  I've just never thought of Grenfell as a template for typical female 'stand up'.



She was and I can remember many a female stand up telling me how much of an influence Grenfell was.


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> She was and I can remember many a female stand up telling me how much of an influence Grenfell was.


Any of them break into TV in the 80's?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> Probly something to do with our British repression



What's being repressed today?


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What's being repressed today?


What's that got to do with anything? 

You're just looking for someone to play with aincha?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> What's that got to do with anything?
> 
> You're just looking for someone to play with aincha?



_I _am?


----------



## zygote (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> Any of them break into TV in the 80's?


French and Saunders claim Grenfell as an influence today. Whether they felt that way when starting out I know not.

They've done pretty well on TV since and light years of progression since the early days when I remember inept ironing sketches and bosom jokes.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> Any of them break into TV in the 80's?



The 80's? No, I was talking about the 90's. I can remember Catherine Tate being quite Grenfell-esque around 94 - 95. She was doing open mic spots then.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2008)

zygote said:


> French and Saunders claim Grenfell as an influence today. Whether they felt that way when starting out I know not.
> 
> They've done pretty well on TV since and light years of progression since the early days when I remember inept ironing sketches and bosom jokes.



Yep, they both acknowledge her.


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

And you're both happy to accept them as typical stand up?


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 31, 2008)

Apologies if I missed this, but are you still performing Nino?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2008)

> And you're both happy to accept them as typical stand up?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2008)

missfran said:


> Apologies if I missed this, but are you still performing Nino?



Yes.


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


>


It's a simple enough question 

To my mind they represent the other stuff I was talking about sketch based/cabaret. I'm talking about people who just take the mike and tell jokes/tell stories/observational retelling etc.


----------



## zygote (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> And you're both happy to accept them as typical stand up?


Well they were at the time. Just a double act is all.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2008)

madzone said:


> It's a simple enough quesiotn
> 
> To my mind they represent the other stuff I was talking about sketch based/cabaret. I'm talking about people who just take the mike and tell jokes/tell stories/observational retelling etc.



Thing is, Grenfell was an influence to many because she was the only woman from the late 50's to the late 70's to get up on stage and do something else besides impressions. During the 70's, there were only 2 visible women comics, apart from Grenfell, that most people could name: June Brown and Faith Brown, both of whom were impressionists. Before, the 60's most impressionists were women. So Grenfell also became something of an inspiration as well as an influence.

Straight women stand ups, afaik, are a fairly recent phenomenon in this country.


----------



## Celt (Jan 31, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Thing is, Grenfell was an influence to many because she was the only woman from the late 50's to the late 70's to get up on stage and do something else besides impressions. During the 70's, there were only 2 visible women comics, apart from Grenfell, that most people could name: June Brown and Faith Brown, both of whom were impressionists. Before, the 60's most impressionists were women. So Grenfell also became something of an inspiration as well as an influence.
> 
> Straight women stand ups, afaik, are a fairly recent phenomenon in this country.




Marty Caine was of the same era and very funny if I remember correctly.

I love good standup - actually I don't mind average stand up.  But I think the performance of it terrifies me, on the other hand I do some am dram and love playing comedy - its not performing as such that frightens me.


,<goes away to work out just what I do mean>


----------



## Cid (Jan 31, 2008)

Cheesy, yesterday*

*If cheesy was a man.

Apologies for the lateness and low quality of this joke


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 1, 2008)

Celt said:


> Marty Caine was of the same era and very funny if I remember correctly.
> 
> I love good standup - actually I don't mind average stand up.  But I think the performance of it terrifies me, on the other hand I do some am dram and love playing comedy - its not performing as such that frightens me.
> 
> ...



I'd almost forgotten about Marti Caine.   She was probably one of only a handful of female comics working the WMCs.


----------

